# The Brits



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Suprised to see the best of Duran Duran being adverstised late last night ??? - then i read the Winners list for the Brits...

*Outstanding contribution to music: Duran Duran*

FFS :


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Well-deserved, I thought.

Girls on Film
Rio
Wild boys

Pop majesty.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'll admit to owning the best of :-[ - but i wouldnt call them an outstanding contribution...

Good videos tho... ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

In their day they were good but what have then done in the last 15yrs except try to make a come back releasing a best of album ???
I can think of loads of groups/people from that era who have and continue to do things for the music Industry


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just for a minute there James I thought you were going to be launching an attach on last night's Brits award ceremony in general. However, in retrospect I guess this was unlikely as it was hosted by Cat Deeley, who I'm just guessing is probably "right up your street" as they say?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Duran Duran! God now I really do feel old : :-/


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D Cat looked good sat on that bottle


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Duran Duran, the only decent act on the Brits!

In fact Duran Duran are the greatest band of all time (I have to say that a wife is going to see them in April - her life long ambition. She was even a member of the fan club in 1982 ish) [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> ust for a minute there James I thought you were going to be launching an attach on last night's Brits award ceremony in general. However, in retrospect I guess this was unlikely as it was hosted by Cat Deeley, who I'm just guessing is probably "right up your street" as they say? Â


 ;D lol - I missed it - watching the lovely Sarah Beeny on Ch4 instead










[smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> ;D lol - I missed it - watching the lovely Sarah Beeny on Ch4 instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it just me or did her jugs look HUGE last night?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

not just you..  :


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Was it just me or did her jugs look HUGE last night?


Her jugs are always huge 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am not a Duran Duran fan, but a German friend asked me to look for tickets for him and I found amazing that all the concerts in the UK during April are sold out...and there are about 20 of them or more! 

I believe this is the reason why they won this award...after so many years they are still so much loved. Personally, I hated them as they used to look like girls with long hair and make up.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A member of the group Duran Duran used to live near me along with a member of Culture Club and Alison Moyet . Now I have to put up with Lee Evans cycling past my house on his bike with his rain coat on and deer stalker hat thingy :.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> A member of the group Duran Duran used to live near me along with a member of Culture Club and Alison Moyet Â . Â Now I have to put up with Lee Evans cycling past my house on his bike with his rain coat on and deer stalker hat thingy Â :.


All the look alikes live around your home then?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bedingfield - made one album in his bedroom - it should have stayed there, but will be forgotten in 5 years.

Dildo - a dreary backing singer who has made two dull LPs for fleece wearers and latte leisure shoppers. A legend in background musak. They all majored on David Gray a couple of years ago, although he is eons ahead in the talent stakes.

The Darkness - A very silly bunch of ugly and slightly-too-old men who formed a novelty band for Dildo's audience so they can feel 'alternative' and 'safely rebellious' retreating to 'ironic' when the real crappiness of the music is explored, before eventually going shopping. Can't wait for their difficult third LP, let alone the inevitable facsimile second effort. Why didn't the Baron Knights get this award?

Duran Duran. No new material for 14 years. Must just have been their turn (or work of their publicists and PRs as they have been in the studio and need a kick to get things going again). Hardly legendary and so many more deserving acts for this award.

But who really cares? I was watching The History Channel.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Bedingfield - made one album in his bedroom - it should have stayed there, but will be forgotten in 5 years.
> 
> Dildo - a dreary backing singer who has made two dull LPs for fleece wearers and latte leisure shoppers. Â A legend in background musak. Â They all majored on David Gray a couple of years ago, although he is eons ahead in the talent stakes.
> 
> ...


lol!

I didn't see the Brits, I was watching Ms Beeney instead Â ;D A hugely informative program Â 

There is a lot of truly uninspiring music being released at the moment. Gary, you forget to add Alex Parks to that list Â 



> But who really cares? Â I was watching The History Channel.


VH1? Â 8) :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> lol!
> 
> I didn't see the Brits, I was watching Ms Beeney instead Â ;D A hugely informative program Â
> 
> ...


Aye. There is also some really good around.

Check out Victoria Tolstoy (yes, the great grand daughter of...) teamed up with Esbjorn Svensson (innovative Sewdish jazz nice etc). Norah Jones? Pah.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sewdish? Must be innovative... never heard of it before 



> (innovative *Sewdish* jazz nice etc).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Sewdish? Must be innovative... never heard of it before


My view on spelling pedantry and it's protagonists, is well documented. 



> Strangely I have noticed that it is the spelling pedants who seem to have the worst grammar around here. Unless they are just being plain ironic of course. Somehow I think not.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Bedingfield - made one album in his bedroom - it should have stayed there, but will be forgotten in 5 years.
> 
> Dildo - a dreary backing singer who has made two dull LPs for fleece wearers and latte leisure shoppers. Â A legend in background musak. Â They all majored on David Gray a couple of years ago, although he is eons ahead in the talent stakes.
> 
> ...


Bedingfield - agree totally.

Dido - agree slightly. There is much better out there -there is also much worse. Both her albums are 'ok'.

The Darkness - the thing is - that's the point. I think they do not take themselves seriously at all, I think they probably think it's hilarious that they are winning awards ahead of bands such as Muse and Radiohead. But they are fun and in their own way (deliberately silly / tongue in cheek) entertaining - if only in limited doses.

Duran Duran - agree !

Damian


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Dildo - a dreary backing singer who has made two dull LPs for fleece wearers and latte leisure shoppers.


As opposed to the tweed wearing, real ale drinking, Swedish folk music listening masses


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Bedingfield - agree totally.
> 
> Dido - agree slightly. There is much better out there -there is also much worse. Both her albums are 'ok'.
> 
> ...


My point was that these were voted 'best', not the 'Most OK'.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

(Voted for by viewers of ITV1's CD:UK, readers of The Sun and Samsung Fun Club members)

...quality judging on certain categories


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> My point was that these were voted 'best', not the 'Most OK'.


Yes, indeed. None of it was approaching 'best'.

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> As opposed to the tweed wearing, real ale drinking, Swedish folk music listening masses


Actually some of the best pop and rock music comes from Sweden.

ps Folk and Jazz are not considered to be one and the the same outside Wales. :


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

yep she has big ones.


----------

